# The Nerd? Geek? or Dork? Test



## Chain Lightning (Feb 17, 2009)

The Nerd? Geek? or Dork? Test

Your result for The Nerd? Geek? or Dork? Test ...
*Pure Nerd*

61 % Nerd, 13% Geek, 22% Dork

A Nerd is someone who is passionate about learning/being smart/academia.

The times, they are a-changing. It used to be that being exceptionally smart led to being unpopular, which would ultimately lead to picking up all of the traits and tendences associated with the "dork." No-longer. Being smart isn't as socially crippling as it once was, and even more so as you get older: eventually being a Pure Nerd will likely be replaced with the following label: Purely Successful.

Congratulations!


----------



## NicNak (Feb 17, 2009)

> 30 % Nerd, 4% Geek, 17% Dork
> 
> 
> A Nerd is someone who is passionate about learning/being smart/academia.
> ...



I am normal........oookkk :yikes3:


----------



## Daniel (Feb 17, 2009)

> *Pure Nerd*
> 
> 74 % Nerd, 30% Geek, 43% Dork


The quiz had over 50 questions, but it was still interesting.


----------



## boi (Feb 17, 2009)

i was normal hehe


----------



## Daniel (Feb 18, 2009)

So far, I've scored better than everyone in every category :woohoo:


----------



## NicNak (Feb 18, 2009)

Daniel said:


> So far, I've scored better than everyone in every category :woohoo:




All that Southern sunshine helps keep you smart! :teehee:


----------



## Halo (Feb 18, 2009)

Your result for The Nerd? Geek? or Dork? Test ...

Joe Normal
30 % Nerd, 26% Geek, 22% Dork
For The Record:

A Nerd is someone who is passionate about learning/being smart/academia.
A Geek is someone who is passionate about some particular area or subject, often an obscure or difficult one.
A Dork is someone who has difficulty with common social expectations/interactions.
You scored less than half in all three, earning you the title of: Joe Normal.


----------



## white page (Feb 19, 2009)

Pure Nerd
74 % Nerd, 26% Geek, 22% Dork

is this something to be worried about ?


----------



## Daniel (Feb 19, 2009)

We tied in nerdiness :cool2:



> is this something to be worried about ?


Only if you hate being successful like Bill Gates


----------



## Charity (Feb 19, 2009)

Apparently I'm a "Modern, Cool Nerd." 

83% nerd, 57% geek, 48% dork.  

I don't mind being a nerd, and I actually do consider myself a geek, but I don't wanna be a dork! Can't help it though, lol.


----------



## white page (Feb 19, 2009)

Daniel , do we get brownie points for being nerds ?


----------



## Daniel (Feb 19, 2009)

> I don't mind being a nerd, and I actually do consider myself a geek, but I don't wanna be a dork! Can't help it though, lol.



That's how I felt about my scores, too


----------



## NicNak (Feb 19, 2009)

:hissyfit:  I don't wanna be "Joe Normal" now 

:teehee:


----------



## white page (Feb 19, 2009)

NicNak said:


> :hissyfit:  I don't wanna be "Joe Normal" now
> 
> :teehee:


awww  NN  :support:  do the test again ,  tick some other boxes .:heart:


----------

